# Just want to say thanks!



## David_R8 (May 15, 2020)

I belong to a number of forums related to metal work. Over the past month two members have sent me parts to help with projects. Small items that are a pain in the behind to source. Others have connected with me just to say hi.
To a one, every person has been helpful and supportive in my learning journey.
I'm grateful for the opportunity to learn from such an experienced group of folks. 
Thanks to everyone!


----------



## trlvn (May 15, 2020)

+1


----------



## Hruul (May 15, 2020)

+1


----------



## YYCHM (May 15, 2020)

+1


----------

